# Wu Yinghua Clip



## Martin2 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello everybody,
here a nice clip of Wu Yinghua, daughter of Wu Jianquan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y18sTuexaTo

Greetings

Martin Boedicker
http://www.wu-taichi.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2006)

Cool

Thanks for posting this.


----------

